# Tools



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*Disston D8's and Warrented Superior logging saw..*

I picked up two Disston D-8 handsaws with thumbhole at an auction today. $27.50 for about 12 saws. Two which were these Disston and one smaller one had a Warranted Superior button (not pictured). I took these three saws, filtered through the rest and a lady (the one who bid me up) bought the rest of them from me for $3 (I didn't want the rest of the garbage). They are pretty rough shape. The one with the painted handle has a decent etching under the rust yet. From the website http://www.disstonianinstitute.com I have compared my medallions and it looks like they are both from 1896-1917. I haven't gotten a chance to measure them yet. Now I have to get the blades cleaned up and refinish the handles.













































The one picture of the large logging saw with a helper handle I received from my Grandma-In-Law. She used to paint on them but her eyes have gotten worse lately. She has a couple more stashed in her basement. I'm currently restoring this one, it just has a Warranted Superior button on it, pretty cool on the wall though. I think it's about 50" long. 









I also picked up a 5 gallon bucket full of clamps today. $20, I think it was worth it (got the bucket too!)


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*CS Osborne draw gauge/leather slitter (OLD)*

I just picked one of these up at a garage sale for $2 not knowing what it was. (and got a lot of other great buys too!)








It says C.S. OSBORNE & co. *NEWARK*, N.J. From what I've read it is indeed a leather cutter, aka draw gauge (http://www.csosborne.com/no51.5.htm). 








Mine has black japaning on the handle and the blade says C.S. OSBORNE & CO *HARRISON* N.J. The blade must have been a replacement.









On the opposite side of the measurements is it stamped MADE IN U.S.A., it's stamped again U.S.A. in smaller letters, and then someone felt obligated to etch U.S.A. in it again…








It also measures out to 5", most listed online only go to 4".









What I understand is that the company moved from Newark to Harrison in 1906 and the first patent that they had on these tools was 1876 I believe. So it is at *least* 106 years old today. Most likely older. They seem to be averaging about $50 online regardless of the condition (obviously a bit more for better shape).

I also am not exactly sure how this was used because as you can see in the link that I posted it as appears as my blade is in the wrong way.

Anyways, I am going to keep it. I actually was using it as a type of marking gauge until I looked into what it supposed to be used for. I still might use it as a marking gauge, need to sharpen the blade up some. It works best as a marking gauge if you flip the bar upside down and keep the blade pointed down, then you have a square edge to ride along the edge of the wood. (As shown below)









Also, I believe mine is missing the gibs that go between the bar and blade and the thumb screws (still works)
Great find anyways, cool conversation piece!


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *CS Osborne draw gauge/leather slitter (OLD)*
> 
> I just picked one of these up at a garage sale for $2 not knowing what it was. (and got a lot of other great buys too!)
> 
> ...


The extra USA stamping and etching are quite possibly UNITED STATES ARMY. When I was in the army, most everything was labeled with USA for UNITED STATES ARMY. Likewise USAF, USN, USMC. This could also explain the extra long measurement. The military seems to have a need to cusomize everything that they order. I believe that they are used for cutting leather belts, straps, cords, etc.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *CS Osborne draw gauge/leather slitter (OLD)*
> 
> I just picked one of these up at a garage sale for $2 not knowing what it was. (and got a lot of other great buys too!)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, it is cool to know that this may have an even greater history than I expected.
Very great information *Doug*!


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*Forrest 10" WWII blade and stiffener. ebay! $35.95!!!*

Hey everybody, I just had to gloat a little. I just won an ebay auction on a Forrest 10", 40 tooth, thin kerf WWII blade.

This is the Item description listed

*Forest 10 Inch Saw Blade for auction….Sharpened ONE time and has not been used since it was sharpened. It is in excellent condition.

40 tooth; 3/32 inch thin kerf table saw blade

I checked with Amazon. The blade sells for $125 - $143. The saw blade stiffener, which is also included, is priced between $28 - $36 on Amazon. This forest blade is the Rolls Royce of wood cutting blades.*










I have never got to use one of these but I read awesome things about them, I figured for this price it is a steal and I couldn't pass it up! I couldn't figure out why no one was bidding on it until I finally realized that I think that the seller made an error in his listing and spelt Fo*rr*est as Fo*r*est.

Anyhow. That's all I have for now, I'll let you all know how it works when I receive it and replace my Diablo blade.


----------



## Lollipop (Jun 18, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Forrest 10" WWII blade and stiffener. ebay! $35.95!!!*
> 
> Hey everybody, I just had to gloat a little. I just won an ebay auction on a Forrest 10", 40 tooth, thin kerf WWII blade.
> 
> ...


What a steal!!!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Forrest 10" WWII blade and stiffener. ebay! $35.95!!!*
> 
> Hey everybody, I just had to gloat a little. I just won an ebay auction on a Forrest 10", 40 tooth, thin kerf WWII blade.
> 
> ...


Color me green with jealousy


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *

Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!




























I'm having some difficulty dating this Stanley No. 10 1/2. I've been on Patrick's Blood & Gore page and Hyperkitten's Stanley Bench Plane Type Page and I haven't been able to get it narrowed down very well. Close as I can figure by Hypperkitten's page is that it is a Type 8 (from 1899-1902) since it has a "B" cast on the body (along with No. 10 1/2) but I do not find a patent date on the lateral adjustment lever, it does say STANLEY, so it is a little conflicting there according to Hypperkitten's page. The blade says "STANLEY" "PAT AP'L 19.92". The man who owned would've been about 90 years old, there are initials on the side of it although they are not his initials.

Could it really be that old? There are no other markings on it anywhere, not on the brass knob, not on the frog, not on the cap. It seems to be in decent shape, I haven't found any cracks (in the metal) yet but I still need to clean it, the front knob is cracked. Flat head screws. Maybe it's a different frog that the original on the body?

Thanks for any input!
Grant


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


The charts aren't helping you because they are based on the standard bench planes. Use the logo on the cutter as your guide, that should put it late 1800s. That doesn't make it a "type 6", but it gives you a year range.
Early 10-1/2 were 9" long. They added 1/2" in the sixties to appeal to the hippies with the long hair.

The first model, which I guess would be a type 1, had an adjustable mouth like on some of the block planes. It is super fragile. Unbroken it is worth about $400. Broken it is worth about $2. I have the front knob and the adjustable front piece from an early 10-1/2 sitting on my shelf to remind me of that..


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Yeah just like Joe said you need to clean the top of the blade off and look for a Trademark on it. But seeing how it has a low knob and a "delicate" tote. I would say its around 1909 or abouts.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


He found the TM on the iron already:
*T*he* blade says "STANLEY" "PAT AP'L 19.92".
*


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Good points Joe, thanks for the info.

I think it's safe to to say it's early 1900's anyways. I'll have to put a new picture up when I get it shining.

Have a good week guys!


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Just a quick wash up, lots to do yet.

Before


















After "rinse"


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Looks good. Just put some finish on the wood and your rocking.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Looks very nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Wow, what Wayne said!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Help dating a Stanley No 10 1/2 "Carriage Makers Plane" *
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been busy with school and still trying to perfect the finish on my desk. But I took a break to go and see my uncle today I noticed this sitting on the work bench, I told him that I've fixed up some planes before and he told me that I could have it. SCORE!
> 
> ...


Excellent job


----------

